
Apple’s 2018 MacBook Pros are now available, and the top specs are much faster - TamoC
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/apples-new-2018-macbook-pros-are-now-available-and-the-top-specs-are-much-faster/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17513828).

------
Karupan
Although the upgrades are pretty neat, doubling down on the touchbar and
keyboard means my current 2017 13” MBP will mostly be my last. There are good
options these days and the Apple premium price isn’t worth it IMO!

------
jagger27
Right on. When my keyboard fails I'll get a nice little upgrade. Thanks Apple!

